# For Flute



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I think I finished this piece, if I leave dynamics to the performer. Please tell me what you think.


__
https://soundcloud.com/richannes-wrahms%2Ffor-flute


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

My therapist thinks it sounds like something is about to happen but never does...


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> My therapist thinks it sounds like something is about to happen but never does...







:tiphat:


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> My therapist thinks it sounds like something is about to happen but never does...


I hear a sequence of little synthetic inventions . What could be about to happen is you madly wild processing those notes with no intention of it ever being other than a recording . It's fun , even funny . Maybe it'll stretch to 20 minutes . One thing that's funny is to have that sort of music as loopy music for a tea party , loopy , on and on and on .


----------

